# Jim's Yard Module Build



## manchesterjim

I decided to post a couple of pics of my yard module build as it progresses.









This is about 2 weeks into the build. I spend a couple of hours a day on it when possible. This is actually 2 tables at 4'x8" each. I'm trying to stay fairly close to the standards that my former club uses including:

Double track mains - Each direction is a power district and that caries through the entire layout. The yard body will be a third power district and the future turntable the 4th.









In these pics, I've got the roadbed for the mains laid and painted, and the track laid. You might be able to see two of my test boxcars on the tracks. These are two of my most cantankerous cars so they usually find flaws quickly for me.

In this build I decided to paint the roadbed a grey color and I was going for a grey that is close to, but not quite the color of the ballast that I'll add when its done. (In an earlier build I didn't paint the roadbed and you could definately see it through the ballast).

You might also notice a Shinohara code 100 cross-over. No particular reason for it being there other than I just wanted one in the module. I'm wondering how the power routing point-frog combo will work out....I may end up having to eliminate that and put the frogs on a relay.









All the turnouts installed so far (and the ones I'll be adding in a couple of days) are being prepped for Tortoise switch machines that I'll add later. That is simply drilling out a 3/8" hole centered under the "throw" bar, and cutting the extended throw arm so that it doesn't extend being the ties it lies between.

I'm now trying to decide whether I want to power through and finish the track layout or go ahead and start some of the wiring, at least getting the main lines up and have a loco run on them.

And yes, once this is done I'm going to start on some standard modules to make the turns coming out of the yard and eventually make a complete loop for the mainlines. All of that will probably done module style for two reasons:

1. Its likely that we'll be buying a larger house in the future (2 to 4 years) and I'll want to move this easily.

2. I may want to take a few of the standard modules to shows with the clubs that I associate with.

Anyway...enjoy the pics, I'll update as I go.


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks great! What sort of a plotter/printer are you using to print out the full-size track plans?

TJ


----------



## Xnats

I was thinking the same thing as TJ, it is a pretty cool idea. You are diffidently off to a nice start :thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim

*The Plotter*

Thanks Guys....the plotter is an older HP755cm. I have a 36" roll in it right now so the layout plotted on 10 sheets at 1:1 scale. I got the thing on ebay of all places for dirt-cheap, even with the shipping, and I use it for my consulting business. Using it for the layout is definitely a bonus.

The other layouts I've built have all been free hand, so this is DEFINITELY an improvement! It makes spotting turnouts and getting those subtle curves a lot easier.

As I drop in track, I'll spot the key pieces (like the turnouts) and then cut away a section of the drawing as I set that piece. So far its all working out just as planned.

Oh...and of course the software is AnyRail.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Jim. Nice having your own 36" plotter. Sometimes, the trickiest part in acquiring an old (but functional) plotter is not the cost, but rather the difficulty in getting updated printer drivers to work OK with current CAD software, OS, etc.

So ... are you hanging out a full-scale AnyRail consulting/plotting shingle?!? 

TJ


----------



## manchesterjim

tjcruiser said:


> So ... are you hanging out a full-scale AnyRail consulting/plotting shingle?!?
> 
> TJ


:thumbsup:Wow! That's a GREAT Idea! I wonder what kind of a market there is for that kind of work!


----------



## manchesterjim

*Progress!*

Well over the weekend I managed to get quite a bit of track laid on the yard modules. The entire East End is done:










So tonight I decided that I couldn't wait anymore and had to see it run....so I pulled out my Proto SD50 (Chessie Line) and my Amtrak F40PH with one dome car and did some test running:










Now I'm going to have to track the entire mainlines so I can run these bad-boys!

Before I finished this evening I laid all the switches for the yard body....I'll do the ladder sections tomorrow and then start wiring! :thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim

*Lots of progress*

Lots of progress on the yard modules despite all the work that had to be done around here.

Track laying phase is complete:










Here's a closer view of the yard body:










And here's the yard body from the East End:










After seeing what kind of problems we had at the club with DCC modules (Power modules, stationary decoders, etc) mounted under the module frames, I decided to build this little fold out shelf. I've got the PM-42 spotted here:










The way its layed out, when the work is done on the decoder/PM or whatever, you simply fold it back under the table and hook it to the underside, out of the way and invisible.

I also build an attached box under the table for my DB150. Its held in place with velcro, so it won't push out the back as I'm reaching down to turn on power.

Tonight I strung the trunk lines for the mains, and ran the lines from the DB150 "Rail" connectors to the terminal block I'm using for the PM42. Tomorrow I spend a little time and wire the connector on the Power manager, then start dropping in feeders!


----------



## xrunner

That's nice - seems HUGE compared to an n scale layout (like mine).

:thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim

xrunner said:


> That's nice - seems HUGE compared to an n scale layout (like mine).
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yeah....I guess it is a bit large, but I'll tell you its tough to get curves that won't cause my longer locos to have a fit and derail. The club I was in had a "travelling" yard (we took it to shows), that was three sections of 4'x8'. We used it primarily as a staging area for the guys who were running in the show. In fact, it was so big that one of us would serve as yard master during shows so that we could get longer trains on and off the mainlines without putting too much of a kink in operations!


----------



## NS_Fan_2010

hellooooooooooooooo future N scale dream yard lol


----------



## manchesterjim

NS_Fan_2010 said:


> hellooooooooooooooo future N scale dream yard lol


I hear ya NS....unfortunately my fingers are just too big and clumsy for that small of guage!


----------



## NS_Fan_2010

i'll be sure mine gets named manchester yard when I get in the process of getting the lumber to build my layout.


----------



## manchesterjim

*New YouTube video of the yard*

Ok so I just created, edited and uploaded my first YouTube video....its kinda long and a little boring, but I did a walk through of the yard and running a switcher with a long flatbed car to test the curves and turnouts.



http://youtu.be/MWJ0jOCKZNA


Enjoy!


----------



## Xnats

lol that was long  none the less that is one sweet yard, diffidently looking good Jim.


----------



## manchesterjim

*Yard modules - Becoming a Layout!*

So the yard tracks work well.....the feeders all do what they are supposed to do. I haven't started on scenery yet, but I have started building the rest of the layout!

Here's some pics:

On the west end of the yard we go into a corner module. You notice a tight, inside curve. This module will eventually be a scrap-yard and I'll have some open gondolas to put in there to collect/deliver.










Here's another west end view:










Last view of the west end....you'll notice that the two mainlines end there....eventually that will be a walk-through bridge section and I'll have cross-overs in that area:










On the east end of the yard I have the two main lines and a previously unplanned drill track:










I realized in the middle of the yard build that the turnout from the arrival/departure track into the yard lead was very close to the turnout for the mainline, so I added yet another turnout and made a drill track (?):











The east end module will be a farm/ag scene and I'll have a spur off one of the mainlines that will terminate at a stockyard down in the northeast end:










Here are some reverse views:

East end looking back at the yard:










Northeast end looking back:










Here's an over-all look at what I'm working on.....I didn't bother to recreate the yard modules in this....only the mainline sections:


----------



## Xnats

Wow Jim you have been busy and will be for sometime :laugh: The plan looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim

Xnats said:


> Wow Jim you have been busy and will be for sometime :laugh: The plan looks great :thumbsup:


Thanks Stan!......

This is still a great hobby for those of us that are borderline ADD!

When I get tired of building track I move to wiring or scenery, or coach building.


----------



## Southern

manchesterjim said:


> Thanks Stan!......
> 
> This is still a great hobby for those of us that are borderline ADD!
> 
> When I get tired of building track I move to wiring or scenery, or coach building.


 
Same here, just drop the "borderline". That is a graet looking track plan. Both the way that is drawn and the layout.


----------



## manchesterjim

Southern said:


> Same here, just drop the "borderline". That is a graet looking track plan. Both the way that is drawn and the layout.


 Thank you sir!

:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR

Southern said:


> Same here, just drop the "borderline". That is a graet looking track plan. Both the way that is drawn and the layout.


borderline........I just started this hobby and i already spent too much to count and have at least 5 trains worth of things already......is that borderline enough? if not I think I have the full blone ADHD stuff....no seriously I do...


Nice yard/build so far


----------



## manchesterjim

New Berlin RR said:


> borderline........I just started this hobby and i already spent too much to count and have at least 5 trains worth of things already......is that borderline enough? if not I think I have the full blone ADHD stuff....no seriously I do...
> 
> 
> Nice yard/build so far


Yep.....my official diagnosis is full blown!

Thanks for the compliments.......I'll likely have trains running completely around by spring.....
Scenic work may be a project for next winter!


----------



## NIMT

New Berlin RR,
When your Model RR expenses beat out the price of your house, land, car, and electronics then you know your hooked!  

Jim, 
I've been looking over your layout and I knew there was a "problem" with it and I couldn't put my finger on it till your last set of photos.







Friends don't let friends use yellow tools! GO MILWAUKEE


----------



## Gansett

Sadly Sean Milwaukee Tools was sold to Techtronic Industries of Hong Kong back in 2005.  They make Ryobi too.
DeWalt is made by Black and Decker. B&D also makes Porter Cable and Delta.

My DeWalt nail gun.


----------



## sstlaure

Those 5.56mm nails Jack?


----------



## tjcruiser

JackC said:


> My DeWalt nail gun.


:worshippy: :laugh: :worshippy:

I wanted to name my kids DeWalt and Ryobi ... wifed nixxed that idea, though.


----------



## manchesterjim

NIMT said:


> Jim,
> I've been looking over your layout and I knew there was a "problem" with it and I couldn't put my finger on it till your last set of photos.
> View attachment 15800
> 
> Friends don't let friends use yellow tools! GO MILWAUKEE


O:laugh::laugh: Well....for the record....I own 2 Milwaukee tools! A corded drill and Sawzall! But as battery drills go.....this one has been the best I've ever had....lots of torque and great battery life! 

And just to make sure your happy NIMT.....I'll make sure I take the yellow tools off the layout prior to running!


----------



## NIMT

Thanks Jack I've been schooled! Wow that makes perfect since because I used to get a ton of free promotional tools from Milwaukee before 2005 then it just stopped, I didn't even know they did that.
I do have a lot of Porter Cable and Delta tools and I don't have a single complaint about there quality! My Porter Cable Belt Sander used to win the belt sander races hands down every year!
OK permission granted to keep the yellow tools around!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Would have made a nice hump yard too.:thumbsup:


----------



## manchesterjim

manchesterjim said:


> Here's an over-all look at what I'm working on.....I didn't bother to recreate the yard modules in this....only the mainline sections:


Its been a while since I posted any updates here....given that we moved to Virginia I'm only just now getting back to the layout.

Unfortunately I'm about 3 feet short of space in one direction,  so I'm redesigning the yard. I started it in AnyRail last night....should have something to post in a day or two! :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## dablaze

Loving this thread, between envy of your yard to the design using the wide format printer...cool stuff.



> Nice having your own 36" plotter. Sometimes, the trickiest part in acquiring an old (but functional) plotter is not the cost, but rather the difficulty in getting updated printer drivers to work OK with current CAD software, OS, etc


The above should not be too much of an issue, I own www.theequipmentguy.com So I can usually sort those things out. If anyone wants to go into business printing out layouts, I would have the printer, lol.

The HP units are good for this!

Craig


----------



## manchesterjim

dablaze said:


> Loving this thread, between envy of your yard to the design using the wide format printer...cool stuff. The above should not be too much of an issue, I own www.theequipmentguy.com So I can usually sort those things out. If anyone wants to go into business printing out layouts, I would have the printer, lol.
> 
> The HP units are good for this!
> 
> Craig


LOL Craig! I could have used your help a couple of years ago...had an older plotter I got for about $50 bucks...it worked, in so far as I could print test pages from the local panel, but I could never find the drivers I needed to run it.

Fortunately with the HP I have now, I was able to find an Ethernet to parallel adaptor and I can plug it right into the network. Drivers were still available.

I'm sure that if someone wanted a full size printout done, I could be persuaded.....I use (and have installed) AutoCadLT and AnyRail and both play well with that plotter. I'd need to cover my costs for materials and shipping, but running off a bunch of sheets isn't too difficult at all!


----------



## gofisher2

WOW, really love what you are doing. Fantastic layout! Looking forward to seeing more posts.


----------



## manchesterjim

*New Layout Plan*

Well,

Good thing I wasn't done with the layout when the time came to move it...turns out I have to adjust the size for the new place. I have less width but more depth, so here's the new plan:










Now I need to reassemble my plotter so I can print the drawings in full scale again! 

Jim


----------

